# Game Thread: Saturday March 12, Nuggets vs San Antonio



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








<center>*(31-29) * 
<center>*@*







</center><center>*(47-14)*

*
<center>Sat Mar 12, 2005
6:30 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Andre Miller/DerMarr Johnson/Carmelo Anthony/Marcus Camby/Francisco Elson





































Tony Parker/Manu Ginobili/Bruce Bowen/Tim Duncan/Rasho Nesterovic


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a huge game for the Nuggets. I'm sure Duncan and Manu will be back in time for this game if not sooner.
So the Nuggets will have their hands full. Although I like our front line a little better than the Spurs. But obviously mr duncan is the x factor. Truly special talent. Hopefully though our big guys will be able to body up on Duncan and make him earn his keep. If we do that and Keep manu from going off we should be able to stay neck and neck with this team down the wire. It will be really interesting to see how our Nuggets defend this winning streak. They are playing with a lot of momentum and pride right now. I think the Nuggets will start off fast and hot against the Spurs. But the Spurs are one team that can weather a storm and keep coming back for more. So this should be an amazing test of wills and pride out their in San Antonio. Probably the most hyped I have been for any Nugget game this season.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Spurs are 27-2 at home.

This one will be either a very easy loss to swallow (barring injury etc ...) or a very HUGE win.

Low Risk and High Reward from the fans perspective.

In my demented view of things ... a 1-1 weekend would almost register with me as a continuation of the winning streak.

If the 3's are falling once again ... this will be a close one.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This game will be a great heat check for the Nuggets and everyone is going to need contribute for a victory. Not only is Duncan expected to play, but so is center Nazr Mohammed. With Nene still out, I will be very interested to see how Camby, Kenyon, Eddie and Elson handle Duncan, Rasho, Horry & Nazr.

<u>Big questions for the game</u>
1) Can the rotation of SG's stop or at least slow down Manu?
2) Will Miller be able to slow down Parker?
3) Will the Nuggets let Bowen sit in the corner and take uncontested 3's all game?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HUGE game. doubt we win but i hope its close. at least give us a chance. 

melo has to finally have a decent game vs bowen. i dont think he ever has. 

i hope manu doesnt play. he will light us up. duncan lights everyone up.

i woudlnt mind dre not sucking for the first time in awhile. 

a lot has to go right to have a chance to win. im not counting on it.

and please no more injuries.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quick correction. This game is at 8:30 Eastern, so 6:30 Mountain and will be shown on NBAtv. As much as my kids allow, I will be providing play by play posts throughout the game


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Great break for the Nuggets, TD is not in uniform. The Nuggets have to win this game now


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Camby, Kenyon, Melo, DJ & Dre vs Massenburg, Bowen, Rasho, Barry and Parker


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon with a dunk from a DJ drive and dish


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

2-2, Spurs hits a shot after an offensive rebound. Melo missed. Spurs missed. DJ ran out and got a good pass. Fouled. made 1 of 2

Parker gets credit for a basket from a Camby GT. Miller makes a shot near the end of the clock 5-4 Nuggets


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon misses a 18 footer jumper, Spurs miss a shot from the corner. Long pass to Melo who makes the bucket.

7-4 going into a timeout


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm sure with TD out there, KMart will put up big numbers.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Some sloppy Nuggets play on the boards and the score is now 10-12

Too many attempts for run outs instead of trying to secure long rebounds


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1987150#post1987150

Spurs were picked as favorites to cover the spread tonight.

Looks like another game where the board cleans up.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon fouled Horry and Robert makes both 10-14

Defensive 3 seconds call, Boykins hits the T

Melo misses, Kenyon gets the rebound and powers up for a dunk 13-14

Kenyon got a steal, Nuggets run and get the ball back to Kenyon for another dunk 15-14

Spurs miss, Melo with a 3, 18-14


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hopefully Denver won't relax because they think it will be easy. It can still be a tough game on the road.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Person hits a shot 20-15 (spurs got a free throw)

Some sloppy play and Parker ends up with a floater 20-17

Nazr fouls Camby, now a timeout


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Hopefully Denver won't relax because they think it will be easy. It can still be a tough game on the road.


The effort is there so far. The executition on the other hand...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I really enjoy the analysis of Sean Elliot

Pop picked up a technical, 21-17

the Nuggets allow Nazr to get an offensive rebound 21-19


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets looked horrible at the end of the quarter and it ends 25-25 thanks to a shot from Boykins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems like all the Spurs points are coming from within the paint.

I'm sure Karl won his award for some reason... and the Nuggets will make some adjustments.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Hopefully Denver won't relax because they think it will be easy. It can still be a tough game on the road.


Agreed, the Spurs have some very good players besides TD and Manu which will at least give the Nuggets a tough fight, if the Nugs let up any they will lose.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

drives by Parker and giving up offensive rebounds will do that


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Martin and Camby shouldn't have a combined total of 4 rebounds after the first quarter, esp with TD not playing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mohammed is pulling a TD inpersonation out there... 4 points, 4 boards in limited minutes. Seems he got back in the swing of things real quick off his groin injury.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Mohammed is pulling a TD inpersonation out there... 4 points, 4 boards in limited minutes. Seems he got back in the swing of things real quick off his groin injury.
> 
> -Petey


He has two fouls though. If the Nugs where smart they would attack the basket and try to pick up his 3rd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> He has two fouls though. If the Nugs where smart they would attack the basket and try to pick up his 3rd.


Pop already subbed him out for Massenburg.

How playing like David Robinson out there...

6 points, 2 boards, in 7 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's like the Nets playing the Nets, a brickfest now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As I post, Massenberg scores.

Who need Tim Duncan?

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Just a flat out ugly game. Note to George Karl, the Kenyon & Najera combo doesn't work very well, not when both the 4 & 5 for the other team are bigger

34-40 after Miller just picked up his 3rd foul for no reason

Bowen left alone in the corner 34-43


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon and 1, hits it and gets the third foul on Massenburg

37-43, Barry hits 37-45

Melo gets the rebound 39-45

Why didn't Kiki go hard after Barry this summer?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Just a flat out ugly game. Note to George Karl, the Kenyon & Najera combo doesn't work very well, not when both the 4 & 5 for the other team are bigger


They share similar qualities too. They don't really compliment each other at all.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Bowen left alone in the corner again, Kenyon hits a free throw jumper, Parker with a scoop shot, Camby hits a jumper

43-50


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Nugs are being out-boarded by 12 to a TD-less Spurs squad. Martin & Camby should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Parker with 19 already, he might end up with 40 tonight because he's going to keep getting as many shots as he wants.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Two things are clear. If the Nugs want to win they need to rebound better and find someway to stop Parker. If they do those two things then they should win this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Spurs front line isn't doing that poorly either.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuggets pull ahead... 66-65, with a minute left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

dam, tied at 68 through 3 quarters. Any predictions at this point?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Carmelo needs to step up hes shooting has been horrible this game, he should try to get some iso post ups to help his confidence a little bit.

p.s Who likes melo's new hair style.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

rdc86 said:


> dam, tied at 68 through 3 quarters. Any predictions at this point?


I predict Melo will score 12pts in the 4th and Nuggets win 96 to 92.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

charlotte lost to the lakers by one point! Damn, the bobcats would have helped so much had they won...

CHA 116
LAL 117


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

damn it buckner you didnt need to shoot a three!!!!


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

why'd k-mart get taken out with a minute left?


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

NUGGETS WIN NUGGETS WIN NUGGETS WIN

clutch rebound and semi clutch FT shooting by najera and clutch FT shooting by carmelo seals it! woohoo!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of Game

Nuggets 90
Spurs 87

Box Score


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

damn good win.

wow.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It was an ugly win, but still a road win. The Nuggets did a poor job of rebounding until the 4th quarter when they outrebounded the Spurs 13-9. Buckner gets my vote for player of the game as his defense in the second half on Parker was critical.

On the down side, Kenyon got his knee nailed by Andre while setting a pick for him and was reported to be in major pain after the game. Camby also agrivated his hamstring and both are game time decisions against the Suns.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on winning in San Antonio. Not many teams have come out of there with a win this season. Good job coming through in the clutch.


G-Force


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

i dont care duncan/manu or no duncan/manu this was a huge win for the nuggets epecially considering the were on the road.


----------

